# lil laundry rework



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Nothing special here... but had to add a auto primer for a indirect trap picking up the t&p discharge and the laundry sink their using as a table...


Before










After











gotta go back and finish the primer feeds later..


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

I like the bell hangers. Nice work.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Around here we're not allowed to have stops before the primer......


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

here we do i'm not shuttin the service to change that primer...


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

is that pipe dope or blue tape? shouldnt use dope for those type of tp's. They barely work as it is.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

That wall mount faucet don't look level at all, did anyone notice it? Looks like it has good grade although.


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

Every place is different, I have never seen those bell hangers/straps, we would do it different, but when pictures are here, I learned on my first pic post


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Why are we putting a primer on a laundry drain??


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

There might be a floor drain under the washer or in the middle of the room. We get it all the time on second floor laundry's. I'm curious why he's using a distribution bowl. Are there multiple floor drains or something?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Plumbworker takes his distribution bowls seriously. Is that a model 420?


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

house plumber said:


> is that pipe dope or blue tape? shouldnt use dope for those type of tp's. They barely work as it is.


blue tape... never would i put dope on a autoprimer


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Stops here have to be screwdriver stops, don't want primers to be easily shut off by joe smo.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Stops here have to be screwdriver stops, don't want primers to be easily shut off by joe smo.


You didn't hear? Joe Smo was locked up for contracting without a license:laughing:


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Protech said:


> Why are we putting a primer on a laundry drain??


 :laughing: that trap was bone dry when i got there whole laundry room stinking they could never figure it out..:laughing: they use that laundry sink as a table its never used... i was there to redo the laundry box and asked them if they would like an automatic trap primer installed...



house plumber said:


> There might be a floor drain under the washer or in the middle of the room. We get it all the time on second floor laundry's. I'm curious why he's using a distribution bowl. Are there multiple floor drains or something?


yep so ones going to laundry sink (never used) and ones going to a indirect trap for the water heater t&p wich was bone dry as well..


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Plumbworker takes his distribution bowls seriously. Is that a model 420?


model pr 500 prime rite.. ppp


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Stops here have to be screwdriver stops, don't want primers to be easily shut off by joe smo.


 yeah i didnt have any on the truck homeowner knows what it is though they dont want stinky laundry room anymore..

i install primers with handled bv's all the time for remodels never get called for it here but i do prefer the driver stop:thumbsup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Code reference UPC Oregon Amendments.

1007.6 Any primer stop, if used, must be an
accessible screwdriver stop.


Does that say that in your code, it applied to an Oregon Change a double line next to our code passage indicates Oregon Amendments, did not know if it applied under CA codes.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Code reference UPC Oregon Amendments.
> 
> 1007.6 Any primer stop, if used, must be an
> accessible screwdriver stop.
> ...


Take the handle off and cut a slot in the stem. Now paint that blue so it looks factory.:laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Take the handle off and cut a slot in the stem. Now pait that blue so it looks factory.:laughing:


Funny you should say that, in a CED class I took awhile back local inspector was giving it, he said he failed inspection twice on a company, once for using a non-screwdriver stop, the company did as you said and called for reinspect, and he failed them again for removing the handle and hacksawing a slot to make it look like one.

So it don't work like that. :laughing:


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Plumbworker said:


> model pr 500 prime rite.. ppp


 lol i didnt get that bowl and 420 part till now:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

So let me ask you Plumbworker, why did you not open the wall the rest of the way and run the primer feed in it? 

Don't look like it would have been that much more work involved.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> So let me ask you Plumbworker, why did you not open the wall the rest of the way and run the primer feed in it?
> 
> Don't look like it would have been that much more work involved.


huh?? into what??


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Inside the wall, instead of exposed on the outside.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

what with a panel and everything this was much easier...:yes: homeowner wanted little sheetrock removal..


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Panel? What panel?


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

house plumber said:


> is that pipe dope or blue tape? shouldnt use dope for those type of tp's. They barely work as it is.


voids warranty!


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Code reference UPC Oregon Amendments.
> 
> 1007.6 Any primer stop, if used, must be an
> accessible screwdriver stop.
> ...


tp model 500 come with a screwdriver stop. multiple port. as long as it's accessible it's cool to have a ball valve on it for future service.:thumbsup:


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

Plumbworker said:


> lol i didnt get that bowl and 420 part till now:whistling2::laughing:


damn your really slow. leave that bowl alone!:thumbup:


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

Plumbworker said:


>


 you could have invested in a tapped trap to run your tp to! look alot nicer too!


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

Plumbworker said:


>


 doesn't look like you have a 1" air gap on that tp line.:no:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Just sayin, but is the T&P suppose to be installed so that the temperature-sensing probe is immersed in the hottest water in the top six inches of the tank, in this setup very little of the probe is inside the tank. Just sayin.


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

nice solder joints! lol where the hell is the sink? i see the 151 's and turbo torch!


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

Plumbworker said:


> Nothing special here... but had to add a auto primer for a indirect trap picking up the t&p discharge and the laundry sink their using as a table...
> 
> 
> Before
> ...


what about the offset on the a/w box? stand pipe?


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Look guys all i did was the laundry and primer didnt touch the t&p and indirect



bigdaddyplumber said:


> you could have invested in a tapped trap to run your tp to! look alot nicer too!


um.. no but i agree


bigdaddyplumber said:


> doesn't look like you have a 1" air gap on that tp line.:no:


 i didnt install it but it does have proper air gap



bigdaddyplumber said:


> nice solder joints! lol where the hell is the sink? i see the 151 's and turbo torch!


the owners have some crappy plywood with contact paper on top it is now a damn table hence the reason for the primer


bigdaddyplumber said:


> what about the offset on the a/w box? stand pipe?


 yeah so what! thats 2 1/8th bends in abs plastic.. this job was also not in the city


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

bigdaddyplumber said:


> voids warranty!


yeah it sure does... it's blue tape damn it!!


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Just sayin, but is the T&P suppose to be installed so that the temperature-sensing probe is immersed in the hottest water in the top six inches of the tank, in this setup very little of the probe is inside the tank. Just sayin.


i agree ron but sorry i didnt install that stupid temp guage with the t&p all i did was the primer...that other stuff is existing


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

It could have been one of those t & p valves that has a real long probe on it too.


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

we're just saying! i'm hell of bored, copper looks good! i'm surprised no pexicans have made a comment! i'm sure they would have used that stuff! lol


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

the seismic strap is also too low. UPC clearly state that! : )


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

bigdaddyplumber said:


> we're just saying! i'm hell of bored, copper looks good! i'm surprised no pexicans have made a comment! i'm sure they would have used that stuff! lol


 Copper or pex my money spends the same after the job.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Just sayin, but is the T&P suppose to be installed so that the temperature-sensing probe is immersed in the hottest water in the top six inches of the tank, in this setup very little of the probe is inside the tank. Just sayin.


Good call! hopefuly he installed one with 6" probe.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

slickrick said:


> Good call! hopefuly he installed one with 6" probe.


 Yeah or I wouldn't be able to sleep in there....


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Yeah or I wouldn't be able to sleep in there....


I'm just bored and looking for anything exciting....or not


----------



## bchplumbing (Oct 24, 2009)

Looks good. I have to agree the stop shouldn't go before the primer. I would have also used a shield to keep from scorching the dry wall.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

bchplumbing said:


> Looks good. I have to agree the stop shouldn't go before the primer.


its required


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

it is for me too


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

How far did you have to go under the house to get a 2" drain?


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

not far at all there was 2 x 1 1/2 san tee cut out the tee and banded in a 2" x 1 1/2" x 2" abs san tee


----------

